# One for the good guys...



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Well, this is a first for me. I got approached by a group out of CA for a new motion picture and I landed the promo poster - so if it makes distribution you saw it here first. www.nitronights.com


----------



## BPitcher (Aug 23, 2004)

sweet, congrats!


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

You been busy learning new stuff Rusty? Looking good. Very creative. Who did you get to take the photo of the car? Never mind, I think I know. You used that guy in Houston, didn't you. I like it.


----------



## SargentMike (Apr 16, 2008)

HEY! Thats my wife on that poster!!!!







I know....... It is ok to dream every now and then!


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

congratulations Rusty. rosesm


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

Sweet picture. Congrats


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Well, that's just pretty cool!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Congrats Rusty...that is just 2 cool.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Wow Rusty. That is great news. Congratulations and hopefully we will see this out front of the theater next year.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

Good job!


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Wow! That's great. What a dream come true. Congrats.


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*May the Force Be With You*

How come u are using Mike Neffs car in a story about Ashley Force????

Supergas


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

congrats!


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Supergas said:


> How come u are using Mike Neffs car in a story about Ashley Force????
> 
> Supergas


Probaly couldn't get a release from Ashley..


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

great


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

You the man!!! 
Congratulations Rich


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Outstanding!


----------

